# Quality of internet connection



## Vitaly (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi all,

Has anyone noticed that quality of internet connection in Cyprus went down past few months? Like websites open slowly, huge pings, inability to watch internet TV and play online games, especially during the evening hours.

Some of my friends noticed the same (cablenet, cyta), but Im interested to hear from more people. Also if anyone succeded dealing with these internet providers. 
How it is with Primetel?

Thank you


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Vitaly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone noticed that quality of internet connection in Cyprus went down past few months? Like websites open slowly, huge pings, inability to watch internet TV and play online games, especially during the evening hours.
> 
> ...


Hi Vitaly,

We're in Peyia and we have Holitec. You're actually right. sometimes in the evening everything is slower than usual. The filmon site doesn't work any more so it's really hard to watch live TV. During the day is better though. Uploading speed is pretty bad too. I don't know if it's only our Interner but in the past we could use Skype to call landline numbers in th EU but now it's not possible because of the slow upload speed.


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi
We are in Polis and use Matrix. We can Skype and watch filmon at the same time whilst another family member is on facebook. Speed and connection is good


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I have not noticed any significant change in overall speed or quality with our Primetel service which, of course is delivered over CYTA lines. There are some days worse than others presumably because of extra demand by users which stresses the offshore connection.

I think the biggest factor still is the quality of the local line to and inside your house and if you have a measurably bad service you should pursue this with your provider. There are gain adjustments and other jiggery-pokery they can do.

If you are using a VPN or address changing service like SafeIP you may notice a significant drop in speed. Having recommended SafeIP on this forum I have stopped using it as the measurable severe deterioration in speed is noticeable as soon as it loads. There are also definite difference in speed from the VPN services on offer.

One of the Filmon issues is based on the fact they have stopped delivering UK TV services to areas where there is a breach of copyright. You might try using this Filmon shell instead:
Viewtelly

Pete


----------

